# Good Cheese Book



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

ANy recommendations on a cheese book? Thanks.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

The Cheese Primer.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

The Cheese Bible


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The New American Cheese.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Another one I forgot to mention is "Cheeses
From Around the World" Very cool coffee table
book!


----------

